# Wisconsin PE / SE exam



## Mike83 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm signed up to take the Wisconsin PE exam in October 2009 and I elected the SE 1 option rather than the civil + structural depth. I cannot get answers from anyone here as to whether this will give me my PE license or if I need to follow a different path since I would like to get my SE license in IL later on. Any insight into this esp if your in Wisconsin? Thanks!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2009)

You'll need to take both the SEI and SEII in order to complete the exam requirements for IL.

Since this comming October will be the last offering of the SEII exam, you may be in some trouble. The only other option is to simply take the new NCEES 2 day (16 hr) Structural exam which will be offered in April of 2010.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 17, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> You'll need to take both the SEI and SEII in order to complete the exam requirements for IL.
> Since this comming October will be the last offering of the SEII exam, you may be in some trouble. The only other option is to simply take the new NCEES 2 day (16 hr) Structural exam which will be offered in April of 2010.



Isn't it April 2011? but I think to answer his question, don't most non-SE states accept SEI to be licensed as a PE?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^HFS

Brainfart on my end. Yes, it will start up in April of 2011.

You'll have a few cracks at the SE2 if you pass the SE1 in October Mike.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Casey (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Isn't it April 2011? but I think to answer his question, don't most non-SE states accept SEI to be licensed as a PE?



It is 2011, Kevo just enjoys scaring the crap out of people, me included!

Hey Kevo, are you still going ahead and doing the WA SEIII this fall? I have been looking for information regarding its future with respect to the new NCEES structural exam and haven't found anything yet. I emailed WA DOL today with some questions, hopefully they will provide some decent answers.

I'm most likely go ahead and get the SEIII done this fall seeing as I already have the SEII done, no need to do it again...


----------



## ARLORD (Jun 17, 2009)

Casey said:


> It is 2011, Kevo just enjoys scaring the crap out of people, me included!
> 
> Hey Kevo, are you still going ahead and doing the WA SEIII this fall? I have been looking for information regarding its future with respect to the new NCEES structural exam and haven't found anything yet. I emailed WA DOL today with some questions, hopefully they will provide some decent answers.
> 
> I'm most likely go ahead and get the SEIII done this fall seeing as I already have the SEII done, no need to do it again...



Casey,

Let us know what you find out about WA and the new STR Exam vs their SE III. If they will accept the new STR Exam, I may take it to satisfy the western states, not including CA, thanks


----------



## Casey (Jun 17, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Casey,
> Let us know what you find out about WA and the new STR Exam vs their SE III. If they will accept the new STR Exam, I may take it to satisfy the western states, not including CA, thanks



Will do.

I did notice on WA DOL's website that they are having a Exam Qualifications Committee meeting today. I asked them if they will be discussing the new NCEES format there and if and when they may provide an announcement addressing the new NCEES format.

I think I'll fire off an email to the NCEES as well to see what they know.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Casey said:


> It is 2011, Kevo just enjoys scaring the crap out of people, me included!
> 
> Hey Kevo, are you still going ahead and doing the WA SEIII this fall? I have been looking for information regarding its future with respect to the new NCEES structural exam and haven't found anything yet. I emailed WA DOL today with some questions, hopefully they will provide some decent answers.
> 
> I'm most likely go ahead and get the SEIII done this fall seeing as I already have the SEII done, no need to do it again...


No, I won't be taking the SE3 this fall. Since I didn't pass the CA surveying exam my first time around and had to retake it last April, I simply won't have enough time to prepare for it. Right now, I am happy living obliviously since I won't know if I pass for a while longer. I may take it in 2010, but I too am curious on what the new NCEES Stuctural will do with the Western Zone.

I am getting the feeling that CA will still have some sort of extra exam (maybe 4 hour or even 8 hour) as some sort of addition to the SE proccess. Who really knows though.


----------



## Casey (Jun 17, 2009)

This is why I love they WA DOL, they are so prompt, as I have already received a reply.

Here is my original email:

_I am currently preparing to take the WA SEIII exam this October and have a few questions regarding the exam and its future. _

As the NCEES is coming out with a new 2-day structural exam in 2011 that will replace the current SEI and SEII exams, how will this affect Washington’s SEIII exam? Has this issue been addressed or will it be addressed at today’s (June 17th) Exam Qualifications Committee meeting? If so, when and where could I find the outcome from the meeting and will any announcement be made in the near future regarding the future of the WA SEIII exam?

I have currently completed the FE, Civil, and SEII exams and as mentioned above intend to write the WA SEIII exam this fall. Seeing as I have already completed the SEII exam, is it advisable to complete the WA SEIII exam instead of waiting for the change in 2011? Is it safe to assume that anyone that has met the current SE qualifications prior to the new structural exam being implemented be grandfathered in with respect to the new NCEES structural exam format?

I apologise for all the questions, but any information or insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.

And in their response they provide the following information (along with my own interpretations):

1. The new NCEES format will be discussed at today's meeting and information can be obtained via the Board journal and will be emailed directly to structural exam candidates

2. There will be no grandfathering. i.e. anyone that has not completed the SEII and SEIII by October 2011 will be required to take the new 16 hour exam.

3. WA will offer the SEIII through to October 2011, anyone that has not completed the SEII by October 2010 will be required to take the new 16 hour exam (I interpret this to be where the "no grandfathering" policy applies. I am also interpretting this as the WA SEIII exam will be discontinued after Oct 2011.)

4. They suggest that I go ahead and do the WA SEIII exam now so that my passing of the SEII won't go to waste. (writing another 8 hour exam is better than writing a 16 hour exam.)

5. The future requirement will be a 16 hour exam, whether it be NCEES or WA state specific. (So I interpret this as current licensed WA SEs will be grandfathered in. I think/hope that for reciprocity that other states will deem 16 exam hours of the SEII and WA SEIII as acceptable.)

I hope that helps people here looking to get their SE licenses. So Arlord, you can go ahead and write the 16 hour exam to get your western SE license; unfortunately, your SEII pass won't count.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting Casey. Very informative.


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 29, 2009)

I got some clarification on this. Wisconsin uses any of the exams to confer the PE license. Illinois will accept the Wisconsin SE I and I then have to take the Illinois SE II to be an SE in IL. However, Illinois will not accept my Wisconsin PE for reciprocity to get an IL PE because it was not based on Civil Engineering.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ You're right. Passing the PE: Civil (w/ the Structural PM section) will not count as 8 of the 16 hours in structural exams that IL requires.

Taking the SEI and SEII anywhere in the US will count. One could also take the SEII and the CA (or WA) SEIII as well.

You WILL still need to have 9 credits in structural analysis and 9 credits in structural design from your college degree(s) though. IL is tough on that one.


----------

